# Axle any good for forging??



## sghoghunter (Apr 21, 2017)

I had to change the rear axle in my Honda foreman last weekend and was wondering if any of y'all could use this for anything before I trash it. I'm in south ga if y'all interested.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 22, 2017)

Depending on diameter, make some pretty decent hammers. Not enough carbon for any kind of cutlery. Also have seen alot of them used for property pins in those softer sandy soils.
I did use one with the flange still on as a "bender" for a while. Just used different bolts in the holes to get radius patterns wanted. Wound up making some hammers from it later.

ps - my axle was off a full size dodge p/u.


----------

